# Remotely installing software on an XServe



## Viro (Feb 4, 2005)

That's basically the question. How do I go about doing that? What tools do I need to use to log in to an XServe(Server Assistant? Macintosh Manager? etc)?

I've just been given an XServe to play with and I can only access it remotely for now. Ill get physical access at the end of next week but it would be good if I could get some things installed before then.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Remote Desktop will allow you to install software remotely if it comes as a .pkg file. Works very well. It also allows you to remotely login and use the other system as long as it has the client installed and configured.


----------



## Viro (Feb 4, 2005)

From browsing Apple's site, Remote Desktop looks like it costs $$$. Is there a free alternative?


----------



## Tommo (Feb 4, 2005)

Not that I know of, if someone else does I would be keen to know what it is as well.


----------



## bobw (Feb 4, 2005)

The only free solutions is VNC, but I don't think it has the ability to install software remotely. You could FTP the software to the server, then use VNC to install.

TimBukTu is probably cheaper than ARD, but ARD is the best solution.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I have just learned about VNC myself.  The only free VNC server software I could find is called "OSXvnc".
http://www.redstonesoftware.com/vnc.html

You will need to somehow install it on the XServe the first time, but once you get it setup, remote control should be possible easily.

I hope this helps as I notice that this thread is aged a little.


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2005)

I've tried launching OSXVnc from the commandline following the instructions detailed at http://www.redstonesoftware.com/osxvnc/OSXvnc.html

However, I get this error when I try starting it.



> /Applications/OSXvnc.app/osxvnc-server -rfbport 5901
> 2005-04-01 12:51:52.750 osxvnc-server[21735] Main Bundle: /Applications/OSXvnc.app
> 2005-04-01 12:51:52.751 osxvnc-server[21735] Loading Bundle /Applications/OSXvnc.app/Contents/Resources/JaguarBundle.bundle
> 2005-04-01 12:51:52.771 osxvnc-server[21735] Keyboard Loading - Disabled
> ...



I have a few questions. Why is it loading a Jaguar.bundle when I am actually running Panther server? And will it work given than XServe's don't have a video card?


----------



## Pengu (Apr 1, 2005)

um. if you are using a .pkg or know where you want the file to go, ARD doesn't require a video card. (not sure how you'd initially allow ARD to connect though.. how do you do the initial setup of an xserve without a video card??


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2005)

I've pretty much solved the installation problems. Turns out you can install .pkg files from the command line. You set up an XServe by SSH'ing to it or by using the OS X Server tools.

I'm just trying to get this VNC thing to work.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 1, 2005)

Um. when i say "set up" i mean the very basic stuff. Installing the OS. setting networks. etc. stuff you need to do before you can use terminal or Server Tools.


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2005)

Never done it myself . Mine was already setup for me. 

There are a few ways to install system software, assuming you want to do a complete reinstall of the system. One of them involves using an XServe with a video card and monitor plugged in. The other involves booting the XServe using a firewire CD/DVD drive, and using server assistant from a remote computer to do the installation.

Or you could even connect your Powerbook/iBook to the XServe and install the OS by putting the discs in the optical drive of the Powerbook/iBook.

I've never done any of these, but they're listed in the manual.

The XServe actually looks very cool.


----------



## AllanMarcus (Apr 15, 2005)

ARD client 2.1 (Free from Apple) has an integrated vnc server, BTW. You set it up in the Sharing preg pane.


----------



## Viro (Apr 15, 2005)

I've installed OSXVnc and it works well. I just needed to start it using the sudo command, and everything works now.


----------



## babaton (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem, i hav an xserve and no video card.

I've installed the system using server assistant,shared out a folder with server admin.

I then copied over OSXvnc.app to the server,ssh'd to the server as root and launched : OSXvnc.app/Contents/MacOS/OSXvnc-server.

But now my VNC client can't connect to the VNC server.I tried the procedure above on an osx workstation and it worked straight away on port 5900.

On osx server i just keep getting connection closed.

I've checked the vnc process is running on the server and also scanned ports  to verify port 5900 is open.

I think that the vnc client i'm using (chicken of the VNC) uses a different set of ports in the region of 65000.
Anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 26, 2005)

This might be of help to you Personally, I am like a fish out of water with the command line and stuff like that.  I feel like, if I can't see it, I'm gonna screw something up.  That's why I wanted a video card in our Xserve!  

A quote from the article:


> These are the notes I took while setting up the new Xserve for AFP548.com. A lot of people have asked for a step-by-step installation of OS X Server, so I figured this was as good of an opportunity as I was going to get to do this.


----------

